# KANN ZU Gameserver auf Linux & OGP



## micindustries (10. Februar 2018)

THEMA KANN ZU


----------



## Jimini (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*



micindustries schrieb:


> Aufgrund der höheren Stabilität und Sicherheit, die überall angepriesen wird [...] habe ich mich für Debian entschieden.


Linux ist in meinen Augen zwar prinzipiell sicherer als Windows (und auch leichter abzusichern), dennoch muss man dabei konsequent sein und darf sich beispielsweise nicht verleiten lassen, aus Bequemlichkeit dann grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien (strikte Nutzertrennung, kein Root-Login etc) über Bord zu werfen. Wie weit die Kiste abgesichert werden sollte, musst letztendlich du entscheiden, da du wohl am besten einschätzen kannst, wie angreifbar das System ist.


> Kann mir hier jemand eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für DAUs geben?


Zumindest in puncto Absicherung und Administration: [HowTo] Absicherung und Administration eines Linux-Servers (Stand: 29. 11. 2015)

MfG Jimini


----------



## micindustries (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Danke für deine Antwort Jimini. Der Gameserver würde unter einem eigenen Nutzer, unabhängig vom root laufen. Die wichtigste Sicherheitsregel wäre damit gewärleistet  Da mein Ziel ein VPN-Tunnel ist, sollte prinzipiell auch alles andere abgedeckt sein. Unabhängig davon ist das System zusätzlich am Switch und am Router gesichert


----------



## Shortgamer (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*



> Bevor mir jemand mit "Geh googlen du n00b" kommt: Genau das habe ich seit etwa einer Woche gemacht. Mittlerweile ist eine Frustgrenze erreicht, dass es keinen Spaß mehr macht. Versucht habe ich mich an Ubuntu mit einem Webminäquivalent, Zentyal (ja, das war komplett unnütz) und Debian mit Ajenti. Ausser Zentyal habe ich nichts richtig zum laufen bekommen.


Frustration bringt lernen mit sich. 


Learning by doing. 
Möglich ist es. Hardware Voraussetzungen hast du bereits. 

Jetzt geht es nur noch an die Umsetzung. Aber ich bezweifel stark das du ein Schritt für Schritt HowTo bekommen wirst. 
Einmal weil sich niemand die Mühe machen wird, dir die Welt zu erklären für Lulu, und dann noch weil es DEIN Ziel ist.
Selbst ist der Mann. 

Fang an, sobald du Probleme bekommst die du nicht allein lösen kannst, sehen wir uns hier wieder.  
PS: "Mittlerweile ist eine Frustgrenze erreicht, dass es keinen Spaß mehr macht" <- So erhält man in einem Forum selten Hilfe. 
..Wenn du keinen Spaß mehr hast, ist es nichts für dich. Lernen tust du nichts wenn dir andere etwas vorkauen. - Stell den Problem deutlich dar, und womit zu Schwierigkeiten hast. Nur dann kann man geeignete und ziel gerechte Hilfe bieten.

Was meinst du wie viel Zeit ITler auf Wikis, Knowledgebasen und Supports verbringen.


----------



## micindustries (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Vielen Dank für deine Ansichten. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, habe ich drei Server aufgesetzt, zuletzt den Debian. Alles wurde gemäß den jeweiligen Anleitungen installiert, jedoch hat außer dem Zentyal nichts geklappt. Das OS an sich habe ich immer zum laufen gebracht, aber nie die Serverfunktionen. Und da ich alles mehrfach durchlaufen habe, habe ich mir das Recht auf diesen Thread heraus genommen.


----------



## Jimini (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, welche?

MfG Jimini


----------



## micindustries (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Ausgehend vom Debian:

OS selber läuft. Erste Handlung nach dem booten ist eine Aktualisierung im Terminal (apt-get update + upgrade), die läuft durch.
Dann wirds hakelig. Ich wollte den Server über eine Weboberfläche fernsteuern können. Ich hatte mich für OGP entschieden, da es am vielversprechendsten aussieht.
Dazu bin ich gemäß Home * OpenGamePanel/OGP-Website Wiki * GitHub vorgegangen. Er installiert auch fleißig Pakete und rattert rum. Die Apache Testseite (IP habe ich im Router auf die MAC gefixt) erreiche ich auch, das OGP selber aber nicht (Port an die IP angehängt). Bei Zentyal hatte das aber gut funktioniert. Auch Neustarts brachten nichts.
Mittlerweile habe ich so viel im Terminal rumgepfuscht (diverse Anleitungen abgearbeitet), dass ich bei Gelegenheit eh erstmal Debian neu installieren werde [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimini (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Was sagen denn Errorlog und Accesslog des Apache dazu?

MfG Jimini


----------



## micindustries (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Habe ich bisher nicht geöffnet, vor allem da ich nicht wusste wo. Das krieg ich aber ergooglet. Eventuell komme ich Sonntag noch dazu, danach bin ich erstmal eine Zeit lang zu beschäftigt.

Danke dir auf jeden Fall für deine Zeit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimini (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Am besten machst du zwei Konsolenfenster auf und rufst mit root-Rechten die Logs auf:
sudo tail -f /var/log/apache/error.log
sudo tail -f /var/log/apache/access.log

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sollten das die Pfade zu den beiden Logfiles sein. Danach versuchst du dann, auf die Seite zuzugreifen und guckst, ob Apache irgendwas loggt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## micindustries (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gameserver auf Debian*

Werde ich bei Gelegenheit machen. Ich schreibe hier dann wieder, wenn ich Ergebnisse habe. Berufsbedingt wird das nun aber fünf Wochen dauern :-/


----------



## micindustries (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gameserver auf Windows 10 und OGP*

Startpost editiert, Server läuft jetzt auf W10 mit Open Game Panel (OGP) und FileZilla.

Aktuelle Problematik: Server nicht via LAN im Browser oder FTP-Client erreichbar


----------



## idge (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gameserver auf Windows 10 und OGP*

Für den Zugriff auf Windows Rechner musst du in der Firewall die entsprechenden Ports  aufgemacht haben, nämlich Web (80) und FTP (21), sowie noch nen anderen, wenn das noch aktuell ist (Open game panel - Discussion Forum: Ports used by OGP).
Normal sind die aus Sicherheitsgründen erstmal zu. Wenn du dazu noch Fragen hast kannst du ja dann im Windows Bereich weiterposten, weil es hier nicht mehr um Linux geht anscheinend.


----------



## micindustries (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gameserver auf Windows 10 und OGP*

Ach, da hast du natürlich recht. Das Thema hier kann zu, ich mache im Windows-Bereich gegebenenfalls ein neues auf  Es lag an den Windowseigenen Firewalls des Servers, habe jetzt zum basteln erstmal alles abgeschalten


----------

